# National quick set light



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I stopped by the supplier last month. They are having a war with the USG yards and stopped selling durabond. So they loaded me up with QSL.
( Quick Set Light )

I called them and told them it sucked. So I get a call from the manufacturer rep. She invited me to a demonstration. They had a chemist there and a drywall finishing expert.

The twenty something old drywall expert told me that I did not put enough water in it and that the new mud is better than sliced bread.

They gave me a couple of t-shirts a crappy riveted mud pan and some cheap ink pens that broke when you pushed on them. They also gave me some donuts, juice and coffee.

They gave me a nifty water bottle and said I won the raffle for some grilling tools. They also gave me a couple more bags of the crappy stuff.

What a day.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> I stopped by the supplier last month. They are having a war with the USG yards and stopped selling durabond. So they loaded me up with QSL.
> ( Quick Set Light )
> 
> I called them and told them it sucked. So I get a call from the manufacturer rep. She invited me to a demonstration. They had a chemist there and a drywall finishing expert.
> ...


It's not so bad. Just return the free crappy stuff to your supplier using your original invoice for credit, and get a buddy coming in from out of town to bring you a pickup load of durabond


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> I stopped by the supplier last month. They are having a war with the USG yards and stopped selling durabond. So they loaded me up with QSL.
> ( Quick Set Light )
> 
> I called them and told them it sucked. So I get a call from the manufacturer rep. She invited me to a demonstration. They had a chemist there and a drywall finishing expert.
> ...


Tycoon I will load ya up with Vario pm me tell me what ya need


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I don't know what is going on with National,, I bought some compound that really was the worse I have ever used . They did reimburse me 4000 bucks on two homes over the situation . I picked up some qsl not too long ago, and it seemed to be really great stuff.. I think they just don't control there batches very well. Someone is not QCing the plant.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

The bags at the demonstration were better than the first bags I picked up.
I liked the old Stay smooth better. No matter what QSL is here to stay.

If you don't like it they'll load you up with cheap trinkets and smile.


----------

